# Midgard



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMThslQGfWI Newest video of midgard taking a bath

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3vmBbiGQC8:heart:


----------



## Teg (Mar 17, 2013)

He is an amazing Tegu, you must be very proud of him !? Was he hissing/blowing at the beginning of the video ? 
I must confess though i wouldn't have my fingers that close and so often to Teg's nose !! lol
He must be super tame, you must of put a lot of loving care and effort into his upbringing ! Well done you ! Keep the videos coming - Thanks


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you Teg.


He was hissing a bit. he loves his bath so much he doesnt like to be bothered..lmao


----------



## Teg (Mar 17, 2013)

I tried putting Teg in the bath and he totally freaked out, his hart was pounding and he was scratching and sliding on the sides trying to get out !! He was only in for about 20 seconds, boy was he glad to see my hand then !! lol He's only been into a small tub of water on his own terms months ago ! I try my best with baths but he can pong from time to time !! lol :-/


----------



## reptastic (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice sarah gotta love that migard...we need to find him a girlfriend lol


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you guys  I agree he is in spring mode and needs one
[attachment=6650] I love this pic of him...


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 17, 2013)

Are you at all concerned about his weight? He looks a bit on the chunky side.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 18, 2013)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Are you at all concerned about his weight? He looks a bit on the chunky side.


No I am not concerned. He goes to a great herp vet every 6 mos. He is only fed every 3rd day and gets plenty of roam time. And he has a great diet.
[attachment=6653] Midgard wants to go back to bed


----------

